# East Tex forecast for Mon nite thru Tuesday don't look good.



## greybeard (Jan 14, 2018)

http://www.ksla.com/story/37260265/winter-storm-watch-2-3-plus-of-snow-possible-by-tuesday-afternoon

1-3" accumulation by late Tuesday afternoon and North of I-20 may see 2-4".
Anyone North of Lufkin; plan accordingly.
Roads will be icy Wed morning even in my area with a projected low of 19F , but warming in the afternoon.
Places farther North in Tx and western La, will see much colder temps and more precip monday night thru tuesday evening.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2018)

With crazy weather everywhere -- the fires and now mudslides in CA -- flooding everywhere, it seems -- we are self destructing.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 14, 2018)

Not really 'crazy' weather for here. It's just been awhile since it's been like this and is somewhat unusual for January.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like we are in line for another drought unless it rains double normal for the next few months. We will see.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 14, 2018)

Snow. Ice. Yup, school will be out and idiots will be out there running into each other. We're staying home. Maybe we'll build a snowman.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2018)

Gonna cut and split some more firewood tomorrow before it all moves in. Not planning on going anywhere. Already put down extra bedding hay for the goats. Gotta remember to take pics


----------

